# updated 300 gallon Cariba and wolf



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi, here are some updated pictures of my wolf in his new tank with Cariba's


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, another wolf caribe cohab. How bigs that wolf and how long have you had success with this?

Excellent Sir!!







Really hope it works out.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice tank man.....that a 8'x30"x24" 300gal?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i think its the same setup

looks awsome


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice, how long have you had the wolf in there?


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Outstanding! I love the look of the stand and canopy as well as the tank!


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice tank man!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW !!
Amazing setup !!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

This tank rocks! Great job man!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

One of the nicer tanks and stands that I've seen.

Good luck with the cohab


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Love this setup.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought wolf and piranhas won't work together, guess I was wrong~~


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love your tank so much I posted my reply three times I guess just to get the point across


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a deadly sin when gazing upon your tank.............................ENVY.ENVY.ENVY!!!!!!! It is absoulutely breath taking and is set up very nice and something about the tank makes me stare and curse you under my breath. One of the nicest tanks I have seen not just in setup but in design. If you don't ever want it I will gladly take the HUGE resposibility and room stealer of your hands. It must be hard waking up and seeing that every day so I am there when it becomes to much for ya............just cause your a friend ya know


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice tank and don't know what happened there!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh my god i love your tank so much.
its looks so so good
the aquascaping is great. and your fish look so big fat and healthy








very nice job


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice tank. We need some feeding videos asap! How's the aggression going in the tank?


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I have a deadly sin when gazing upon your tank.............................ENVY.ENVY.ENVY!!!!!!! It is absoulutely breath taking and is set up very nice and something about the tank makes me stare and curse you under my breath. One of the nicest tanks I have seen not just in setup but in design. If you don't ever want it I will gladly take the HUGE resposibility and room stealer of your hands. It must be hard waking up and seeing that every day so I am there when it becomes to much for ya............just cause your a friend ya know


lol, thx haha :laugh:


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

vincecarder said:


> Very nice tank. We need some feeding videos asap! How's the aggression going in the tank?


The aggression has'nt grown much since the introduction of the black wolf, although he really dominates the tank. I did sell one Cariba last week for more room for the others. Just a precaution. The wolf even hangs betweeen the Cariba's sometimes. He really is the coolest fish i ever had. Very glad the cohab seems to work. I am planning on getting a bigger tank in the future though.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice, i hope your wolf doesn't make fish food out of them p's though


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

This setup REALLY makes me miss my old Caribes!!
Great setup my friend!


----------

